# Alloys - Spare tyre or wheel - which or both?



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Like many motorhomers, my new van came with a tyre repair kit and not a spare wheel. My breakdown company will expect me to pay any costs where wheels or tyres need to be supplied as I'm not carrying a spare.

My van has alloy wheels which complicates matters because there is a chance that steel wheel bolts will not be suitable when changing the wheel.

It's been suggested that I just get a new tyre and get ATS to come out and fix it by the roadside rather than buy a spare wheel and tyre.

How have other alloy wheel owners solved the spare wheel problem on new vans?


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

My van has alloy wheels and a steel spare so I have spare shorter bolts for when the spare needs fitting.

Frank


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Same as Frank, wouldn't want to be without a spare and as long as you carry the appropriate bolts for the steel spare no problem.

Mike


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Spare Wheel or tyre*

Our Adria also came with the repair kit and I have just noticed that the repair gunk is out of date??? How much to repls e I wonder ??

In any case breakdown would chargefor any new tyre required but I have it from Comfort that there is no extra charge if your van was not initially supplied with a spare.

I am working on balancing the risks of the chances of actually having a puncture that cannot be repaired with the gunk and having to wait somewhere for a tyre to be delivered.................with the cost and weight of carrying one around for that moment that never happens.

It's about weighing up the risk but I must admit I am looking into replating and part of that is to be able to carry at least a spare tyre


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Same as Frank


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have 10 wheels to worry about, 6 on the trailer and four on the Discovery.

Discovery has two spares available (alloys) if we go abroad, or just the one if we are in the UK.

We carry two spares at all times for the trailer, which are different wheels to the Discovery.

In the situation faced by the OP, I'd get the full alloy wheel and new tyre.

It's like insurance, if you have it. you rarely need it, but if you DO need it, better to have the correct cover.

Peter


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

You can pick up a spare with tyre on here or eBay . Around £40 to £50
Just get the correct bolts then you have no worries ..

Why sit on the side of the road for a hour waiting for the breakdown truck .with a spare and a decent bottle jack change it yourself.


----------

